# Help with Clara Schumann's Piano Trio in G minor, Opus 17



## Blaschke (Nov 27, 2016)

Help! My teacher wants us to write about Unity and Variety in the third movement, andante, of Clara's piano trio, and I need some suggestions or ideas. Maybe there is unity through the melody that gets repeated, but how is there unity in the rhythm? To me the rhythm is varied. He also wants us to consider the harmonics. I am lost!


----------

